# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  kleinere Finne fr den Volcan?

## Speedsuchti

ich bin gerade dabei (bzw anfang der nchsten saison) den volcan / airjibe zu erlernen. ich habe ein jp freestyle 93 aus 2003 mit einer 28er finne (original). ich wiege ca. 62 kg, bin aber Jugendlicher und wachse noch. 
Ich dachte mir, mit einer kleineren Finne ist der move einfacher zu lernen, weil sie dann nicht so frh greift. Welche Lnge knnt ihr bei meinem Gewicht empfehlen? Achja, ich fahre segel zwischen 3,7 und 5,3 m.

Danke und Gru,
Tobi

----------


## Schattensurfer

Das kommt ganz drauf an, ob du nur mehr an Manvern arbeiten willst oder auch mal gemtlich herumheizen willst.
Finnen kommen dann zwischen 16 und 24 infrage, wobei ich dir eine 20er empfehlen wrde. Bei deinem doch recht geringen Gewicht kannst du damit gemtlich freeriden aber auch radikal sliden.

----------


## Speedsuchti

danke fr deinen tip!  :Happy:

----------


## Steve-O

Wer ist Volcan? 

----------


## Speedsuchti

volcan ist keine person sondern ein manver. wird auch airjibe oder genannt. da dreht man das board um 180 in der luft, macht also eine luft (air) halse (jibe).

----------


## Steve-O

Oh man, das sollte doch ein Witz sein, denn 
der Move heit Vulcan.

Reinhaun

----------


## SecretSpot

Nimm 'ne 18ner... und schn durchhalten beim ben  :Happy:

----------


## Speedsuchti

ok, ich schau mich nach ner 18er oder 19er um... ja nachdem was ich bekommen kann ;-)

das mit dem durchhalten wird schon klappen, ich bin sowas von schtig nach dem sport  :Big Smile:

----------

